# Looking to buy and import Russian tortoise to India



## arjan930

Hello,
My name is Arjan Vir Singh, I live in New Delhi and i am just recovering from Leukemia. It has been a really long road to recovery and am just starting to get better. I have fallen love the tortoise and really want one as a pet. I would really like some advice, I have my heart set on a Russian tortoise. Any advice would be nice.

Love
Arjan


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Arjan:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!

Its good news that you are in recovery! I'm sure you'll find the information you're looking for here on the forum.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Welcome.


----------



## arjan930

Thank you guys,

I think i really feel a connection to tortoise as an animal, they are just so beautiful. I had never thought i'd really get a tortoise.I have a lot of questions and have no clue to how to start and where ? So if some one can help start some sort of process it would be great.

Love 
Arjan


----------

